# Cody Rhodes vs Roman Reigns for the eorld title, with the Rock as special referee, at Royal Rumble?



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Everyone assumes that it's going to be Roman reigns and the rock headliming wrestlemania. But I personally would like to see Cody rhodes win the world title at the Royal Rumble, Since Reigns versus rock doesn't really need the world title to be a major match.


I was thinking that if the rock could be set up as the special guest referee for a Royal Rumble title defense, With reigns under the impression that because hes a member of the family yield you'll help the bloodline retain the title, But the rock not only calling the match down the middle but actually being the s*** out of the Usos and ssamizayn when they try to interfere, And rain's losing the title could easily set up the rock versus Roman reigns at Wrestlemania, While allowing Cody to win the title and having his big moment after Royal Rumble.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

No, actually more people assume it will be Cody vs Roman at Mania. That's literally the current popular opinion.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

"Everyone is assuming..." ok Donald Trump 😅

I've not had a moment of assumption the Rock is ever wrestling again. I'd more believe Reigns v SCSA than the Rock. 

I'd more assume Sami v Reigns at Royal Rumble. The others Paul brother. Maybe a toaster. Maybe Cody.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Personally I think it is dangerous to have a special ref that is bigger/more built/taller than a competitor. Especially a babyface challenger.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Na, the referee position is beneath The Rock.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I think it's a great idea but they won't want Roman to lose the titles before WrestleMania.

What about Reigns Vs. Rhodes on Night 1 for the titles, with The Rock as the referee/special enforcer/host (host so you can advertise him for both nights). 

Rhodes wins in the way you describe, Rock calls the match down the middle, expels the Usos, raises Rhodes arm, Rhodes goes backstage, copyright logo come up, Cole says "Goodnight everybody!" then Reigns spears Rock, picks up his head and says "What you doing tomorrow night?" etc. audibly and repeatedly. Maybe Rock accepts, maybe he doesn't, but everyone knows the match is happening.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Should be Sami.

Cody has done fuck all to warrant a world title shot.

He's been out more than he has been in the WWE for this run and people really think he deserves a shot at Roman that too with all the great work Sami has been doing with The Bloodline?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ace said:


> Should be Sami.
> 
> Cody has done fuck all to warrant a world title shot.
> 
> He's been out more than he has been in the WWE for this run and people really think he deserves a shot at Roman that too with all the great work Sami has been doing with The Bloodline?


Zayn is not a believable WM main eventer. Just isn't. There's negative chance he beats Roman and ends his run. You shouldn't have a WM main event that everyone knows the result of before the bell rings unless it's the coronation of a huge star like Austin or HHH or Rock.

You can play this pretty easy. Zayn eliminates Jey in the Rumble. Bloodline massacres him the week after. Chamber in February is literally in Zayn and Owens home turf. You do Roman vs. Zayn there. Zayn comes up short, Bloodline comes for more destruction, Owens makes the save. Zayn and Owens reunite in their home town to end the show.

WM 39 is then Owens and Zayn vs. The Usos and Cody vs. Roman. Roman and the Usos lose all the gold and the Bloodline disintegrates at Mania and a new era begins.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Nothing Finer said:


> I think it's a great idea but they won't want Roman to lose the titles before WrestleMania.
> 
> What about Reigns Vs. Rhodes on Night 1 for the titles, with The Rock as the referee/special enforcer/host (host so you can advertise him for both nights).
> 
> Rhodes wins in the way you describe, Rock calls the match down the middle, expels the Usos, raises Rhodes arm, Rhodes goes backstage, copyright logo come up, Cole says "Goodnight everybody!" then Reigns spears Rock, picks up his head and says "What you doing tomorrow night?" etc. audibly and repeatedly. Maybe Rock accepts, maybe he doesn't, but everyone knows the match is happening.





RainmakerV2 said:


> Zayn is not a believable WM main eventer. Just isn't. There's negative chance he beats Roman and ends his run. You shouldn't have a WM main event that everyone knows the result of before the bell rings unless it's the coronation of a huge star like Austin or HHH or Rock.
> 
> You can play this pretty easy. Zayn eliminates Jey in the Rumble. Bloodline massacres him the week after. Chamber in February is literally in Zayn and Owens home turf. You do Roman vs. Zayn there. Zayn comes up short, Bloodline comes for more destruction, Owens makes the save. Zayn and Owens reunite in their home town to end the show.
> 
> WM 39 is then Owens and Zayn vs. The Usos and Cody vs. Roman. Roman and the Usos lose all the gold and the Bloodline disintegrates at Mania and a new era begins.


I could see those two things happening. Zayn/Owens beats Usos for the tag titles. Cody beating Roman for the titles on the first night with the Rock as ref. Second night Roman face the Rock. 

I am wondering something though if WWE couldn't use the moment to split the Unified championship. What if Roman vs Rhodes ends in a controversial manner cause of Rock. You could even have HHH come in and overturn it, and former enemies Rock and HHH getting into a shouting match. Reigns spears Rock. Rhodes argue with HHH screaming "this is my night!". 

Before the second night event, HHH does an announcement at the second Mania saying it has been decided that both Rhodes and Reigns are Champs. Reigns will face Rock for one title and Cody will face Brock Lesnar for the other title. (you could have announced Brock vs someone else for the second night but now it would be changed due to these recent events).


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

If the goal is to have Rock vs Roman without the title at WM then this is a way you can do it.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

FrankieDs316 said:


> If the goal is to have Rock vs Roman without the title at WM then this is a way you can do it.


 Thank you but I do agree with an earlier post that the same could be done All that wrestlemania. Night one being the Cody versus Reigns match with the rock being the guest referee, And the rock refusing to help the bloodline cheat and calls the match down the Middle With Cody winning, And that leads to an attack on the rock by the bloodline which leads to Reigns versus Rock as a surprise match on night 2. 


But I don't see them doing that because if they're going to have a huge match like Reigns versus rock they are going to want to promote it ahead of time and not have it be a surprise. Such a match would draw Ticket wise.


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

It depends on what road they decide to take come Royal Rumble which I think could be the most unpredictable star studded field we got since "Remember The Rumble" in 2017 cause the possibilities in the Men's Rumble Match like debuts and surprise returns speaks volumes


----------

